# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  The eating of minnows

## LudwigVan

So I found this link to make a minnow trap and I was wondering if anyone here had ever eaten them. If so, what are some good ways to cook and eat them, and if there is anything I should know before I go trying it?


http://www.survivaltopics.com/surviv...astic-bottles/

----------


## crashdive123

Cool idea.  I've never eaten minnow before (a few goldfish when I was in college if that counts)

----------


## nell67

Wouldn't it be the same thing as eating goldfish?? just make sure it goes in head first!! I hear they don't come back up once they goes down,even if you get sick,has something to do with the fins.

----------


## LudwigVan

So were the goldfish fried? My theory is that they'd be good fried in some olive oil.

----------


## Runs With Beer

When I was a kid I ate a minnow on a bet, Very fishy tasting, But I would think that cooked by boiling or some other method they would probably be good or at lest OK.

----------


## crashdive123

> So were the goldfish fried? My theory is that they'd be good fried in some olive oil.


live........kind of a beer party sort of thing.

----------


## LudwigVan

> live........kind of a beer party sort of thing.


I guess they're small enough where the bones wouldn't really be a problem. But with pollution the way it is I'd prefer some way of cooking them, if nothing else just for peace of mind.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Wouldn't it be the same thing as eating goldfish?? just make sure it goes in head first!! I hear they don't come back up once they goes down,even if you get sick,has something to do with the fins.


During band camp we had talent shows.  One kid did a magic trick in which he swallowed a gold fish, and then threw it back up.

----------


## crashdive123

On eating minnows, I would cook mine.  Parasites are not uncommon in fish.  Like you said, peace of mind.

----------


## Rick

I think he was also a hypnotist because several in the audience threw up right after he did. :Wink:

----------


## snakeman

I have eaten minnows before. If they are under two inches you can cook and eat them whole. You can make fishsticks by rolling them in flour and frying them or you can just boil them or even make jerky. Or eat them raw.

----------


## LudwigVan

Minnow Jerky? That sounds pretty interesting, I've never had jerky made from fish. You just dehydrate the entire minnow?

----------


## snakeman

Just put the meat on sun baked rocks until dry.

----------


## LudwigVan

Wow I had no idea it was that simple to make jerky. Then again I've never made it myself.

----------


## RobertRogers

You should always cook any animal, insect, fish, etc.  due to the potential for parasites and diseases.  Once cooked all that kind of thing is destroyed or rendered inert.

Little fish: just cook 'em up whole, like sardines.  In stew, on a stick over fire, fried, boiled, whatever gives you pleasure.

----------


## Pict

"Minnows" are a very popular food in Brazil.  In fact most bars offer them on the menu, fried to a crisp.  FYI, you can't eat out in Brazil without doing it in a bar.  My city, Belo Horizonte, has more bars per-capita than anywhere else on earth.

The fish (Lambari about 3 inches long) themselves are extremely aggressive and attack any bait thrown in the water like a shark fest.  They are easily caught in traps or baited nets by the dozen.  To prepare them they are simply gutted, washed and then dipped in egg whites, rolled in toasted manioc flour, and fried in oil, head fins and all.  Fish is fish, no matter how small.  

Along with the Lambari you will usually get "Piaba's", 1-2 inches long, and "Piabinhas" under an inch, these typically get tossed or used as bait on hooks. Mac

----------


## Jay

[QUOTE=Pict;77636]"Minnows" are a very popular food in Brazil.  In fact most bars offer them on the menu, fried to a crisp.  FYI, you can't eat out in Brazil without doing it in a bar.  

My city, Belo Horizonte, *has more bars per-capita than anywhere else on earth.*
1.  Pict....sound like home from home...how can I get a resident permit to live there?????

2.  we too have a local delicacy..."sprats"...fish about 1-2 inches long and sun dried.  generally eaten fried to a crisp but also made into curry.  dont know the species name.  Any small fish should be fried to a crisp. that way u just crunch up the bones heads and all.

----------


## Rick

Let me tell you, this is sounding real yummy.

----------


## Pict

[QUOTE=Jay;77647]


> My city, Belo Horizonte, *has more bars per-capita than anywhere else on earth.*
> 1.  Pict....sound like home from home...how can I get a resident permit to live there?????


Well, you could have two of your kids born there like I did.  In Brazil that's not such a herculean task either.  I don't drink, personally.  In fact lots of guys in my line of work avoid drinking establishments altogether.  In Belo even my butcher shop sells cachaça for about $1 a liter. Mac

----------


## LudwigVan

This info helps a lot. Right now I'm trying to broaden my horizons for outdoor foods. I get tired of seeing everyone always relying on nothing but pre-packaged meals when they go on trips. I want to go the opposite direction, rely on my skills first and freeze dried food second. Besides, minnows are free, mountain house meals are almost $5 apiece.

----------


## Rick

I should also mention that trap can also be used to catch crayfish.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Id have to agree with Pict @ Lud That the frying thing would be the way to go.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> I should also mention that trap can also be used to catch crayfish.



Is a crayfish the same as a crawfish?

----------


## Sarge47

Why not just stick a hook through the little guy & catch a big Bass? :Confused:  Seems like that'd be more food?

----------


## nell67

> Is a crayfish the same as a crawfish?


Yup,or crawdad if you prefer.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Yup,or crawdad if you prefer.


No crawdads around here, thanks Nell.

----------


## JoelD311

> This info helps a lot. Right now I'm trying to broaden my horizons for outdoor foods. I get tired of seeing everyone always relying on nothing but pre-packaged meals when they go on trips. I want to go the opposite direction, rely on my skills first and freeze dried food second. Besides, minnows are free, mountain house meals are almost $5 apiece.


Amen to relying on the skills... I saw a post about trapping a second ago using coil springs... I was like, where are you gonna get coil springs in the woods? I wanna know how to even make string (eg rope) out of plant fibers and everything! There's no 550 in the woods either, lol.

Joel

PS I'm new here and loving it! Wonderful website, yall. Oh yeah, I'm from Texas.  :Smile:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I wanna know how to even make string (eg rope) out of plant fibers and everything! There's no 550 in the woods either. Joel


Use the search button at the top of the page ex; "making cordage", "making rope" etc. There's quite a few as I remember. I think Mac (Pic) even made a video of making cordage.

----------

